

Ask HN: current vernacular for "Air Time" - RiderOfGiraffes

This is unusual, but I was doing a presentation today to Year 7s (age 11 to 12) and mentioned "Air Time." This got an unexpectedly raucous repsonse, so it obviously now means something. These days one must "flip" a coin and not "toss" it - so what is "Air Time" that I must avoid that?<p>Thanks.
======
swalberg
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=air+time>

2\. air time: the time you spend sexually with women or vice versa

I'm getting old. I would have had no idea.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah. They may have meant the first version - being "blanked" - but clearly I
need to take this into consideration.

Sadly.

Still, that's the way the world goes.

